# My latest project



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This one is not perfect but it shows what I am trying to do, I still have a lot to learn about this casting :smile:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks real good! What about putting the logo on the other way...same as the name.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oh I just had a flash LOL Make one with Green and Red squares LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is one of the imperfections Bill I put the clip in before I noticed that.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks good to me Bobby.
You and Bill do some nice work.



FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pull that sucker apart..stick a small rod in the top and tap gently with a hammer.. Clip will slide out and you can prolly switch ends....speaking from experience...LOL

Really nice looking job, Bobby.. I'm not even gonna try and go there....LOL

Jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> Looks good to me Bobby.
> You and Bill do some nice work.
> 
> FishBone


You still posting pictures of my wife? At least put her new one up LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....that is *very* impressive. Any chance to learn those trade 'secrets'??? Great work. jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim you know I have no secrets from you. Anything you want to know about this type of casting ask me and I will try to answer. If I don't know the answer I will lie to ya


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is really nice Bobby!

By the way, thanks for that wood!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No problem on the wood hope you can make something pretty with it. Took me long enough to get it to you.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

That thing is very nice looking!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice Bobby........those are gonna be in demand.


----------



## TrainWreck (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice work! What are they "cast" out of? Looks awesome:doowapsta


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

TrainWreck said:


> Nice work! What are they "cast" out of? Looks awesome:doowapsta


They are cast with a clear casting poly. I am sure you have seen the ice cube with a fly in the middle of it? This is the same stuff they use to make those.


----------

